

Don Norman: Why are Apple's products so confusing? They ignore design principles - leoc
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/why-apples-products-so-confusing-ignore-design-don-norman

======
mod50ack
I agree. The basic problem is that things auto-hide a lot of are otherwise
non-obvious.

